# NavyDoc removed my street from the map ...



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Paul NavyDoc generously volunteered to send me a RyJ 2001 LE robusto and the box so I could compare them to the box O'fakes that I had received recently. When the box arrived, however, I knew something wasn't quite right from the look on the mail lady's face. 

"The box sent Fidel, our Havana sniffing dog, into fits so we had it X-rayed" ... she said with a shaky voice. "Be very careful with that" she said as she dropped it on my doorstep and ran like hell. I had no idea those mail trucks could lay so much rubber. 

The picture speaks for itself. Diamond Crown, Opus X, LGC?, SP2, another Partagas I haven't had before, Trinidads, what appears to be a WOAM (not certain, never seen one before) and more. 



Thank you Paul. The box stamp looks nothing like my fake (unsurprisingly) ... I'll post a better evaluation next week when I have some time to get into the lab.

Sean


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Holy sh*t! That is a very nice collection of smokes! Congrats sir.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

nice hit! I smoked one of those maximus cigar recently, was quite good!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, Paul...nice hit on a deserving gorilla.

Very nice!

S.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i got a box on friday from NavyDoc as well... been so busy with work, and then my basement, haven't had the time to post a photo... i will thought, excellent smokes for sure.

nice hit, paul. way to go, sean.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Thank you Paul. The box stamp looks nothing like my fake (unsurprisingly) ... I'll post a better evaluation next week when I have some time to get into the lab.
> 
> Sean


It looks like the 3rd one on the left is the HdM Panatella Larga from 1983 (If it is the same ones that was in a pass that I was in.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

That is not your average line up of scary criminals.
Very nice hit Paul. I guess it goes without saying but enjoy SeanGar.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Ron1YY said:


> It looks like the 3rd one on the left is the HdM Panatella Larga from 1983 (If it is the same ones that was in a pass that I was in.


Hmm.... well that would make sense as I had no clue, only thinking it could be LGC because they make some long skinny cigars.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

You're most welcome Sean. The long skinny one is infact the HdM. The other Party semi-skinny is the Charlotte. The Upmann is a Sir Winston from 98. And yes, there is a WOAM in there for you to try. Have fun...look forward to all the reviews


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Very nice. The doc inflicts more damage.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

that's a pretty hefty cohiba
what is it?


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Great smokes for great some BOTL!!! Very nice hit Paul.

This is what makes CS the top cigar site around!!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice hit Doc and congrats Sean. :w 



:ms NCRM


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

I guess being in the Navy really taught him how to fire a salvo. Looks like you were barraged with a 16 inch gun salute.

Enjoy.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

MEDIC!

nice hit Paul, and nice target selection!


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Paul doesn't play around. Nice work!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Doc, that is one awesome hit....nice job! Sean needs some bombs to keep him in line!! :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice play Paul! Aren't docs supposed to heal wounds instead of inflict them!? A bomb like that is likely to level whole neighborhoods!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

goodness.
very nice hit indeed.

you are a deserving guy sean.
congrats.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Great Hit Doc! Couldn't have gone to a nicer guy!


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow...that is some good stuff there.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Doc, that is one awesome hit....nice job! Sean needs some bombs to keep him in line!! :r


Ditto!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I heard the explosion from 100 miles away. Nice hit on the Professor Paul..


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

WOW that's one tasting looking hit congrats :w


----------

